# Neue Grafikkarte



## tluebke (4. November 2008)

Ich brauche eine neue Grafikkarte. Da ich aber ein relativ alten Computer habe, muss es noch eine 8x AGP sein. Mir wurden diese beiden Modelle empfohlen:
Sapphire Radeon HD 3850 512MB AGP 8x

Nvidia Geforce 7900GS mit 512MB 256bit DDR3 AGP Grafikkarte (7900 GS)

Da ich mich damit aber leider nicht so gut auskenne, brauche ich euren Rat. Und wie sieht das mit dem Stromanschluss aus? Reicht da ein normales Kabel, mit dem ich auch die Festplatten mit Strom versorge?


----------



## PC Heini (4. November 2008)

Grüss Dich

Nun, bei der ersten Graka wird ein Adapterkabel mitgeliefert. Du musst Netzteilseitig 
2 freie Laufwerksstecker haben.
Die 2te Graka braucht keine extra Stromversorgung. Habe ich beides aus der Produktbeschreibung und Meinungen entnommen. Ich würde Dir die 2te empfehlen.

Nun aber was in eigener Sache;
Du sagst, es wäre ein älterer PC. Lohnt es sich, solche Grakas mit viel Speicher einzubauen? Mal abgesehen vom Geld. Für was benutzt Du diesen PC? Grafik, Videobearbeitung oder Gamen? Für einfache Anwendungen tuts auch ne 32Mb Graka.
Frag Dich doch lieber mal im Bekanntenkreis durch, ob da nicht wer sowas noch rumliegen hat. Ansonsten gehste mal über nen Flohmarkt. 
Mal ehrlich, morgen kaufst Du Dir für nicht wenig Geld ne neue und mehr oder weniger veraltete Graka. Übermorgen steigt Dir das Mainboard oder Prozessor aus. Woher nimmste dann die Ersatzteile? Dann stehste da mit ner neuen Graka, die unter Umständen niemand mehr braucht. 
( PCIE ist heute inn ). 

Dies wäre meine Meinung zum Thema.


----------



## tluebke (4. November 2008)

deine einwände sind schon nicht abzuweisen, aber mir fehlt im moment einfach das geld für einen neuen rechner, also muss erstmal leider nur ne neue grafikkarte her.


----------



## chmee (5. November 2008)

Zu Bedenken ist auch, dass die CPU ( was für eine ist es denn? ) limitieren könnte.. Dann hat man eine Grafikkarte für 120 Euro drin, aber die verbrät munter Leistung und kann noch nicht mal ausgefahren werden.

mfg chmee


----------



## tluebke (5. November 2008)

cpu stellt kein problem dar, die reicht aus. eventuell müsste der speicher noch etwas nachgerüstet werden. das käme noch dazu.


----------



## chmee (5. November 2008)

Ich glaube, Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich wollte keinen CPU-Tausch ins Spiel bringen, sondern die Tatsache, dass es uU nix bringt, eine 3850 zu kaufen, wenn die CPU schon derbe schwitzt und dabei die Grafikkarte ausbremst. Vielleicht ist eine X800 oder eine 1950 eine preiswertere Wahl, die optimal mit Deiner CPU zusammenarbeitet.

mfg chmee


----------



## Karlzberg (6. November 2008)

Ich habe mit den HD-Versionen für den AGP-Port sehr schlechter Erfahrungen gesammelt, was Treiber, Erkennung und Kompatibilität angeht. Daher würde ich, wenn es unbedingt sein muss, zur Geforce greifen.

Eine andere Möglichkeit solltest Du Dir aber ebenfalls durch den Kopf gehen lassen:
Du willst Dir aktuell eine neu Graka holen, die ca. 100 € kostet. Hinzu käme noch alter Speicher, der ebenfalls wohl mindestens um die 50€ kosten wird. 

Warum machst Du nicht folgendes:
- neues Mainboard für maximal 60 €
- neue PCIe-Karte (die HD 3850 gibts als PCIe für gut 20 € weniger) ca. 90 €
- 2GB RAM für um die 40€
- Dazu ein Dualcore-Prozessor von AMD, wahlweise für 50-100€

Somit wärst du mit ca. 250€ (also 100 mehr, als bei Deinem jetzigen Plan) bei einem WESENTLICH besseren System, das Dir zusätzlich noch mehr Freraum für Erweiterungen bietet. 
Ich habe für vor zwei, drei Monaten ebenfalls eine neue AGP-Karte geholt, weil meine alte den Geist aufgab. Inzwischen ärgere ich mich über die immerhin 50€, weil meine CPU langsam aber sicher an ihre Leistungsgrenzen stößt, benötigte Hauptkomponenten aber sowas von spottbillig sind, dass ich die 50€ für die GraKa damals heute lieber in etwas mehr RAM stecken würde. 


Dennoch die Frage:
Welchen Prozessor hast Du aktuell?


----------



## SonMarcel (8. November 2008)

Hi,

zum Thema Mainboard, wäre das Modell "Foxconn A7GM-S" für ihn nicht am besten geeignet? Es ist ein Mainboard, das sich hervorragend zum übertakten eignet und besitzt zudem eine Onboard-Grafikkarte, die mit einer ATI 9800 pro mithalten können müsste. Wenn er kein Hardcorezocker ist, sollte es diese Onboardlösung vorerst auch tun, bis genug Geld für die Grafikkarte da ist.

Hier ist ein Link zum Mainboard:
Foxconn A7GM-S AMD780G AM2+ HTB 2600MT/s PCIe mATX

Sie liegt im Preis auch gerade günstig bei 63€. Vor ein paar Monaten habe ich 70,30€ für dieses Board bezahlt.

Marcel


----------



## tluebke (11. November 2008)

danke für eure lösungsansätze. ich werde das ganze nochmal abwägen und mich dann entscheiden. dachte, der komplett komponententausch klingt garnicht mal so schlecht und 250eu sollte ich auch zusammenbekommen. bleibt nur die frage wegen betriebssystem. weil duo-prozessoren doch nur von vista unterstützt werden...


----------



## chmee (11. November 2008)

Jein, Windows XP Pro kann es, Home nicht..

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. November 2008)

Auch Windows XP Home unterstützt CPUs mit 2 CPU-Kernen 
Mein P4 tut mit HT zwar nur so aber das ist dem Betriebssystem in dem Punkt ja egal.

Ich würde wenn es um AGP geht die ATI-Karte klar bevorzugen wobei gleichzeitig darauf hingewiesen sei, dass ich meinen Vorrednern zustimme und du auf PCI-Express wechseln solltest.


----------



## chmee (11. November 2008)

Habe gerade nochmal quergelesen  Raubkopierer hat Recht. XP Home unterstützt nur eine CPU-Fassung, Windows XP Pro unterstützt zwei CPU-Fassungen. Heisst also, auch unter XP Home kann man eine Dualcore-CPU benutzen, da zwei CPUs auf einem Die in einem Sockel stecken.

mfg chmee


----------



## tluebke (13. November 2008)

so, die idee mit der aufrüstung gefällt mir immer mehr. aber brauche ich nicht dann auch ein neues netzteil? muss nochmal schauen wie viele strom-anschlüsse ich habe aber glaube nicht, dass das von der watt-zahl her reicht. aber neue gehäuse sind ja auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## chmee (13. November 2008)

Aktuelle Netzteile brauchen mindestens ein 20+4 Mainboardanschluß, dazu kommt noch ein weiterer 4pol. Anschluß für die CPU. Leider würde ich Dir dann auch raten, ein Netzteil zu kaufen, na klar. zB LC-Power 420W für etwa 35 Euro und mein aktueller Gehäuse-Favorit ist das Sharkoon Rebel9, dass es ab etwa 35 Euro gibt.

mfg chmee


----------



## tluebke (13. November 2008)

aber meine festplatte und das dvd-laufwerk darf ich noch behalten, ja? :suspekt:

dachte ich mir fast schon, dass das gehäuse auch ausgewechselt werden muss. aber lohnt sich da nicht dann schon fast wieder ein neuer komplettrechner oder bekommt man für knapp 300euro nichts spieletaugliches? gibt zwar auch rechner für 1000eu aber das find ich etwas übertrieben.

wie gesagt, ich kenne mich mit den preisen leider überhaupt nicht aus.

hier eine vorübergehende auflistung:

grafikkarte: 85 eu (http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-Radeo...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1226604152&sr=8-2)
mainboard: 64 eu (http://www.drivecity.de/product_inf...a7gm/imageField_x/0/imageField_y/0/act/search)
prozessor: 58 eu (http://www.tfc-computer.de/index.php?details=3565&suche=___&suchlimit=99999
gehäuse: 34 eu (http://www.comtech.de/product_info.php?ref=19&pID=154154&seo=Sharkoon-Rebel9-Economic-Midi-schwarz)
speicher: 40 eu (http://www.comtech.de/product_info.php?pID=151004&seo=DDR2-1066-2048MB-OCZ-SLI-Ready-Edition)
netzteil: 37 eu (http://www.comtech.de/product_info.php?pID=6970&seo=Xilence-Power-550W-ATX-2.0-SATA)

macht unterm strich knapp 320 euro. ist die zusammenstellung so ok oder würdet ihr noch was ändern? mir fällt grad auf, dass das mainboard dann doch nicht geeignet ist, weil da ja auf die onboard-graka hingewiesen wurde. kann man dann daran noch etwas sparen?


----------



## PC Heini (13. November 2008)

Nun ist es ja schon fast soweit, wie ich in meinem ersten Post gesagt habe. Zuerst wolltest Du ne Graka. Ich hab Dir gesagt, welche Du nehmen kannst und auf was Du achten musst.
Jetzt kommt schon ein neues Netzteil dazu. Von Gehäusen und Speichermodulen war auch schon die Rede. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch das Mainboard und der Prozessor. Ev noch ne neue HD. Und schon haste nen neuen PC.
Was willst Du denn jetzt schlussendlich?
Eine Frage ist immer noch offen; Für welche Anwendungen benutzt Du den PC denn ?


----------



## tluebke (13. November 2008)

ja, du hattest recht 
ich bin halt auch nicht derjenige, der sofort das günstigste an technik kaufen muss, nur weil ich es grad brauch sondern erkundige mich. das ergebnis gibt mir dabei oft recht und bin froh in hilfsbereiten communities dabei profis zu finden, die sich wirklich damit auskennen. lieber einmal viel geld ausgeben als mehrmals wenig - im endeffekt kommt man günstiger weg!

hauptsächlich benutze ich den rechner nur für internet und office-anwendungen.
aber: ich spiele auch sehr gerne! im moment ist es bioshock und da kommt mein rechenr einfach nicht hinterher, muss in 800x600 spielen (wann habe ich zuletzte so eine auflösung eingestellt gehabt?). und da ich auch in zukunft gerne actionspiele zocken möchte muss es dann grafisch eben etwas besseres sein. und wenn ich weiß wofür ich mein geld ausgebe macht es mir kein schlechtes gewissen. ;-)

edit: eine neue festplatte brauche ich definitv nicht, die alte reciht mir und ich hab noch ne externe.

aber wie gesagt: wie teuer ist ein vergleichbares komplettsystem? das könnte man sich dann evtl. doch überlegen. mein problem ist, dass die grafikkartenbezeichnungen so durcheinander sind, dass ich da nicht so viel rauslesen kann.


----------



## Karlzberg (13. November 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, warum Du Dir unbedingt ein neues Gehäuse und ein neues Netzteil kaufen möchtest? Von der Wattzahl her sollte Dein aktuelles NT auf alle Fälle ausreichend dimensioniert sein. Wieviel Watt hat es denn momentan? 
Und selbst, wenn Du doch gerne ein neues NT haben möchtest, um noch etwas Reserven zu haben, warum dann ein neues Gehäuse?

Ein vergleichbares, neues Komplettsystem wird immer etwas teurer kommen, weil einfach mehr Komponenten drin sind. Du brauchst im Endeffekt ja nur vier neue Komponenten, für ein Komplettsystem sind es schonmal vier Komponenten mehr. 
Ausserdem kannst Du, wenn Du es einzeln kaufst, alles viel besser Deinen Wünschen anpassen und ganz genau das holen, was Du brauchst.


----------



## SonMarcel (13. November 2008)

Wenn du zu der Grafikkarte noch offene Fragen hast, kann ich dir diesen Bericht empfehlen:

Test: ATi Radeon HD 3850 (RV670) @ Computerbase.de

Dies ist ein Grafikkartentest der Seite Computerbase speziell dieser Grafikkarte. Du kannst dir da auch ansehen, wie gut die Grafikkarte im Vergleich zu anderen ist. Wenn du diesen Bericht gelesen hast, solltest du bezüglich der Grafikkarte keine Fragen mehr offen haben.

Marcel


----------



## chmee (13. November 2008)

Feinsinniger Konter, gefiel mir 

Es gibt zu Genüge Komplettrechner, schon ab 220 Euro bekommt man diese. Aber betrachten wir es mal andersrum : Du suchst die Teile aus, zahlst uU 40 Euro mehr als bei einem Komplettrechner, dafür steckt aber drin, was Du Dir nach Recherche ausgesucht hast. Du hast den Ärger des Zusammenbaus ( für mich ist es eher Ü-Ei  ), dafür kennst Du Deinen Rechner und musst ihn bei einem kleinen Problemchen nicht komplett einschicken, mit der Gefahr, 1 Monat zu warten und doch was drauf zu zahlen.

Ach übrigens, das Gehäuse muss ( wenn es ATX ist ) eigentlich nicht ausgetauscht werden, aber ich spreche aus Erfahrung : Ein Rechner ist nur dann neu, wenn er es auch von Außen ist, alles andere war Renovierung 

mfg chmee


----------



## tluebke (13. November 2008)

ok, also kein komplettsystem.

mein aktuelles netzteil hat 300 watt. gehäuse muss natürlich nicht unbedingt sein, da hast du recht, würde ich aber als "zeichen" eines neuen rechners trotzdem dazuholen.

bleibt das mainboard, was ja dann nicht ganz passt, wie oben schon gesagt.


----------



## PC Heini (13. November 2008)

Da Du noch gerne spielst, wäre ein neuer PC schon das beste. Die alten Grakas bringen das nicht mehr für die heutigen Spiele. Selbst die restliche Hardware käme ins schwitzen.
Die neueren Mainboards haben vorwiegend nur noch SATA Anschlüsse für die Festplatte. Einige findet man noch, die nen IDE Anschluss mit drauf haben. Nun, wenn Du ne IDE HD hast, müsstest Du schauen, dass das MB nen IDE Anschluss mit dabei hat.
Du schreibst; " aber wie gesagt: wie teuer ist ein vergleichbares komplettsystem? "
Mit was willst Du ein neues Komplettsystem vergleichen? Mit Deinem jetztigen PC? Nein das kannst Du nicht. Da sind Welten dazwischen und ist wie Tag und Nacht.
Ein neuer PC Ohne Monitor, Maus und Tastatur kannste schon ab 600 Euro haben. Einer ohne Betriebsystem schon ab 400 Euro oder noch günstiger. Kenne die Preise in Deutschland nicht. In wenigen Wochen ist Weihnachten. Oft gibts da Sonderangebote. Kannst auch warten, bis mitte Januar, da schmeissen die Dir die PCs nach, damit sie Platz für die neuen haben.
Mit dem Wirrwar der Grakas haste recht. Da muss auch ich schon Testberichte lesen um was gescheites und brauchbares zu finden.


----------



## SonMarcel (13. November 2008)

Ich habe in meinem Rechner genau dieses Mainboard eingebaut und kann es an sich nur empfehlen. Beim übertakten hat das Mainboard keine Probleme bereitet, im Gegenteil, es besitzt im BIOS noch einen nützlichen Unterpunkt, mit Hilfe dessen sich einzelne Sachen gezielt übertakten lassen. 

Es besitzt zudem sowohl SATA 2 Anschlüsse, als auch IDE.


----------



## tluebke (13. November 2008)

nein, verglichen mit der zusammenstellung, die ich auf seite 1 gegeben habe.

nach dem test, über die graka habe ich mich nun doch für die etwas teurere 3870 entschieden. aber beim mainboard steht garnichts von ide-anschlüssen. das wäre das nächste problem.


----------



## SonMarcel (13. November 2008)

Hier hast du eine Seite, auf der die Details des Mainboards nochmal komplett aufgeführt sind:

Foxconn A7GM-S @ BareboneCenter.de

Dort stehts auch, 1x IDE, 6x SATA.

Edit: 
Ich sehe gerade, dies ist zugleich auch ein Test des Mainboards.


----------



## tluebke (13. November 2008)

@chmee: danke für deine geteilte einschätzung bezüglich des neuen gehäuses.
ah super. ein anschluss reicht mir doch auch. dann kommt eben noch ein günstiger dvd-brenner dazu, den ich eh schon immer haben wollte. ach man,das wird so viel. aber ich glaube es wird richtig gut!


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. November 2008)

Wieso ein Micro ATX Board? ATX wäre viel günstiger und nicht so fummelig beim Zusammenbau. Auch hat man dann mehr Auswahl was die Chipsätze anbelangt. Das Gehäuse ist doch auch groß genug.

Ansonsten hab ich eigentlich keine Kritik zu äußern außer der Tatsache, dass es bessere CPUs von AMD gibt. Aber man muss ja nicht zuviel Geld ausgeben.


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Wieso ein Micro ATX Board? ATX wäre viel günstiger und nicht so fummelig beim Zusammenbau.



Also ich persönlich fand es beim Einbau als äußerst positiv, ich habe jetzt ein kleines bischen mehr Platz im Gehäuse. Als viel mehr "Fummelei" empfand ich es nicht.



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Auch hat man dann mehr Auswahl was die Chipsätze anbelangt.



Was genau meinst du? Größeres Board = mehr Chipsätze und somit mehr Leistung, da sich mehr Chipsätze um einzelne Aufgaben kümmern können?


Und zu der CPU:
Ich würde eher dazu raten eine kleinere, günstigere zu holen, und diese dann zu übertakten. So spart man Geld und büßt nicht an Leistung ein. Gerade mit Hilfe des Foxconn Mainboards lässt sich die CPU auch sehr gut übertakten.
Ich habe in meinem Rechner einen "AMD Athlon 64 x2 3800+" auf 2,3 GHZ übertaktet. Original sind 2 GHZ, also 300 MHZ pro Kern mehr. 
Mein System läuft mit 2,5 GHZ auch stabil, aber da ich im Vergleich zu 2,3 GHZ kaum einen Unterschied merke, habe ich es bei 2,3 GHZ belassen.

Das reicht für mich völlig aus (ich zocke Leistungsfressende Spiele, sowie diverse allgemeine PC-Nutzungen).


Ich würde dir diese CPU empfehlen:
AMD Athlon64 X2 4400+

20 Euro günstiger, 200 MHZ pro Kern weniger Leistung. Wenn du diese CPU dann noch übertaktest, kommst du locker an die Leistung der anderen ran.
Vorrausgesetzt natürlich, die Kühlung stimmt, es sei denn du übertaktest nur minimal.


----------



## Karlzberg (14. November 2008)

Vom Übertakten halte ich persönlich nicht so viel. Das kann man später mal machen, um evtl. noch ein klein wenig Leistung aus einem veralteten System zu bekommen. Oder man holt sich ein High-End-System und will auch aus diesem NOCH mehr Leistung rausholen. 
Aber wegen 10-20 Euro gleich zum Overclocking zu greifen, halte ich für unsinnig. 

Was die Zusammenstellung angeht:
Ich würde entweder bei maximal der 3850 bleiben, oder aber mir einen stärkeren Prozessor reinbauen. Ich kann zwar verstehen, wenn Du sagst, dass zu einem neuen Rechner auch ein neues Gehäuse gehört (wer hier kann das nciht nachvollziehen?  ), aber letztlich holst du ja keinen neuen Rechner, sondern machst tatsächlich nur eine Renovierung (danke an chmee für den schönen Vergleich).
Das freigewordenen Geld ist dann eine schöne CPU: so könntest Du dann auch schon zu einer Intel-CPU greifen.


----------



## tluebke (14. November 2008)

bei dem mainboard bin ich mir ja auch nicht sicher. deswegen bin ich für ratschläge offen, da ich dadurch ja geld sparen kann. übertakten kann man sicher auch gut mit anderen boards wenn es nötig wird. das problem ist nur, dass unbedingt ide-anschlüsse dabei sein sollten.


----------



## PC Heini (14. November 2008)

Das mit dem IDE Anschluss ist verständlich, wenn Du Deine IDE HD weiterhin benutzen willst.
Jetzt aber noch einige andere Punkte, die noch nicht erwähnt wurden. Du bist Dir im klaren, dass wenn Du ein neues Mainboard kaufst, das Betriebssystem neu installieren musst? Das heisst, alles was jetzt auf Partition C ist, wäre weg. Auch Spiele oder Programme auf D laufen dann nicht mehr. Desshalb würde ich Dir vorgängig mal anraten, die Daten die noch brauchst mal zu sichern. Sei dies auf CD/DVD oder USB Stick. Hast Du auch eine CD/DVD wo Du ein Betriebsystem drauf hast?
Wie Du siehst, alles nur nebensächliche Dinge, die am Schlüss zum bösen erwachen werden können.


----------



## tluebke (14. November 2008)

ja, das ist mir durchaus bewusst. und ich habe ja eine große externe platte, auf die alles drauf passt. betriebssystem (windows xp home) habe ich auch noch, also auch kein problem.


----------



## PC Heini (14. November 2008)

Gut so. Wollte einfach vorgängig abklären, ob alles Wissen vorhanden ist. 
Nun kann es also losgehen. Wie und wann, entscheidest Du.


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Gut so. Wollte einfach vorgängig abklären, ob alles Wissen vorhanden ist.
> Nun kann es also losgehen. Wie und wann, entscheidest Du.



Wäre ja auch ein bischen Paradox, wenn er es ohne weiteres schaft, einen Rechner aus sämtlichen, einzelnen Komponenten zusammen zu bauen, aber am Aufsetzen des Betriebssystems und den Dingen, die damit zusammenhängen, scheitert.


----------



## PC Heini (14. November 2008)

SonMarcel hat gesagt.:


> Wäre ja auch ein bischen Paradox, wenn er es ohne weiteres schaft, einen Rechner aus sämtlichen, einzelnen Komponenten zusammen zu bauen, aber am Aufsetzen des Betriebssystems und den Dingen, die damit zusammenhängen, scheitert.



Leider schon alles erlebt. Frisch fröhlich PC zusammen bauen und dann wie weiter. 
Gerade heute sind sich viele nicht bewusst, dass wenn sie einen PC oder Laptop kaufen, das BS vorinstalliert ist, aber keine CD mehr dazu bekommen. Die muss man nähmlich selbst erstellen. Nur desshalb habe ich nachgefragt. Wenn auch eine CD dabei ist, verlegen leider viele diese Sachen.


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Leider schon alles erlebt. Frisch fröhlich PC zusammen bauen und dann wie weiter.
> Gerade heute sind sich viele nicht bewusst, dass wenn sie einen PC oder Laptop kaufen, das BS vorinstalliert ist, aber keine CD mehr dazu bekommen. Die muss man nähmlich selbst erstellen. Nur desshalb habe ich nachgefragt. Wenn auch eine CD dabei ist, verlegen leider viele diese Sachen.



Na gut, das ist ein Argument. Aber wenn man schon so schusselig ist, und seine BS Cd verbummelt, der ist schon selber Schuld. 

Aber ich finde, wenn man es schafft, einen PC zusammen zu bauen, dann sollte man auch parallel über genug PC-Erfahrung, oder PC-Kentnisse verfügen, um eben diesen dann auch einzurichten. So jedenfalls meine Ansicht.


----------



## PC Heini (14. November 2008)

SonMarcel hat gesagt.:


> Na gut, das ist ein Argument. Aber wenn man schon so schusselig ist, und seine BS Cd verbummelt, der ist schon selber Schuld.
> 
> Aber ich finde, wenn man es schafft, einen PC zusammen zu bauen, dann sollte man auch parallel über genug PC-Erfahrung, oder PC-Kentnisse verfügen, um eben diesen dann auch einzurichten. So jedenfalls meine Ansicht.



Da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu. 
Leider erlebte ich dies im letzten halben Jahr in anderen Boards allzu oft, dass dann sowas passiert. Desshalb frage ich lieber nach.


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

Naja, dann würde ich mal sagen: Selber Schuld. Aber selbst wenn einem sowas passiert, den Fehler begeht man nur ein einziges Mal, sowas wird nie wieder vorkommen. Es heißt ja nicht umsonst "Learning by doing".


----------



## tluebke (14. November 2008)

so, pz zusammenbauen und betriebssystem aufsetzen kann ich, können wir uns wieder der mainboard-frage zuwenden? ;-)


----------



## PC Heini (14. November 2008)

tluebke hat gesagt.:


> so, pz zusammenbauen und betriebssystem aufsetzen kann ich, können wir uns wieder der mainboard-frage zuwenden? ;-)



Ja, sorry. Solcher Gedankenaustausch findet meistens statt. Muss auch sein. 
Was musst Du denn noch über das MB wissen?


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Ja, sorry. Solcher Gedankenaustausch findet meistens statt. Muss auch sein.



Jep, muss sein.

Na dann, BTT. Meine Mainboardempfehlung bleibt jedenfalls gleich. Warum möchtest du denn ein anderes haben? Fehlt diesem Board etwas, das du gerne hättest, oder soll es einfach noch günstiger sein? Wenn du uns diese Differenzen mitteilst, ist es für uns leichter, ein geeignetes Mainboard für dich zu finden.


----------



## tluebke (14. November 2008)

ist ja auch völlig richtig und auch ok, dass nachgefragt wurde. wenn ich wirklich einer von der "sorte" gewesen wäre, dann wüsste ich jetzt bescheid.

es geht ja um das hier:
http://www.barebonecenter.de/index.php/Mainboards/Foxconn-A7GM-S-nochmal-FullHD-mit-780G.html

ist die frage, ob ich das wirklich will. habe noch das hier als kandidaten:
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=411779
da kann man aber nur speicher mit 800 mhz verbauen. man spart aber knapp 10-20 euro. und dann noch etwas geld für den speicher. lohnt sich das mehrgeld doch ein teureres mit 1000 mhz-speicher zu kaufen? oder habt ihr gar eine andere idee.


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. November 2008)

In meinen Augen ist es einfach ein Unterschied ob man ein Micro ATX oder ein normales ATX-Board kauft wenn man ohnehin ein großes Gehäuse hat. Dann fummelt man auf dem kleinen Board mit großen Steckern (IDE etc) rum und was die Chipsätze anbelangt (man sollte sich evtl. mal bei wiki und co erkundigen was ein Mainboard-Chipsatz ist) hat man bei größeren ATX-Boards so wie ich das sehen die größere Auswahl. D.h. man kann den aktuellsten Chipsatz wählen, der dann vllt Features unterstützt die man benötigt und die ein anderer Chipsatz eben nicht hat.

Die Idee des Übertaktens ist meiner Meinung ganz lustig um zu zeigen, dass man mit Technik umgehen kann aber wenn ich mir dann vor Augen führe, dass ich bei einem eventuellen CPU-Schaden mindestens ne Woche ohne CPU da sitze überlegt man sich das schon mal. Natürlich hat sich mit der Conroe-Architektur von Intel damals einiges geändert aber trotzdem ...

Auch bringt bei modernen CPUs übertakten immer weniger, da mehr darauf gesetzt wird Prozessoroptimierungen und Parallelisierung zu verbessern. Das ist der Grund warum keine CPUs mit 10GHz oder so auf den Markt kommen sondern wir bei 3GHz "rumgurken" und sogar ein Rückwärtstrend zu entdecken ist. Siehe den Atom von Intel als stromsparende CPU für Sub-Books.


----------



## tluebke (14. November 2008)

wenn du mir also ein normales atx-board empfehlen würdest, gehört das von mir vorgeschlagene dazu? wie gesagt kann der ram halt nur mit weniger mhz laufen.


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Die Idee des Übertaktens ist meiner Meinung ganz lustig um zu zeigen, dass man mit Technik umgehen kann aber wenn ich mir dann vor Augen führe, dass ich bei einem eventuellen CPU-Schaden mindestens ne Woche ohne CPU da sitze überlegt man sich das schon mal. Natürlich hat sich mit der Conroe-Architektur von Intel damals einiges geändert aber trotzdem ....



An dieser Stelle ein Zitat vom Test des Foxconboards:



			
				http://www.barebonecenter.de/index.php/Mainboards/Foxconn-A7GM-S-nochmal-FullHD-mit-780G/Overclocking.htm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gut nur, dass das Mainboard einen gringfügig zu hohen CPU-Takt nicht mit Stillstand quittiert, sondern mit einer Boot-Endlosschleife, die man aber unterbrechen kann, indem man das Menü öffnet.


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. November 2008)

Wo ich mir jetzt das Board ansehe: ja es ist ein ATX-Board. Allerdings würde ich mich hüten ein AMD-Board mit Nvidia-Chipsatz zu kaufen. Systeme aus einem Guß d.h. mit Komponenten aus einem Hause (CPU, Chipsatz, Grafikkarte von AMD/ATI) sollten definitiv besser laufen. Das kann man auch wunderbar bei Intel-CPUs und Chipsätzen beobachten. Über nforce hab ich viel negatives gehört ohne jetzt konkret einen Fall nennen zu können.


----------



## tluebke (16. November 2008)

ok, das board also auch nicht.
alternativen hast du aber nicht parat?


----------



## chmee (16. November 2008)

Hmm, ich habe meinen Intel auf einem Nvidia zu laufen und kann nichts Schlechtes berichten. Ich halte es für ein Gerücht à la "Spinne in der Yukka-Palme" ( Der User in Forum xy hat einen Rechner begutachtet, der... )

Da ich aus dem Thema irgendwie raus bin, habe ich die letzten Seiten nicht gelesen - wir sind doch noch bei AM2 und AMD ? Asus M2N, M3N, Gigabyte M56S oder MSI K9N oder K9A sind benutzte Mainboards, wo man Schlechtes wie auch Gutes hört, wobei schlechte Aussagen zu fast jedem Einzelteil zu finden sind, denn Merke : Menschen nöhlen lieber, als dass sie Lobesgesänge von sich lassen!

Schau doch auch mal bei http://www.forumdeluxx.de vorbei, da gibt es Zuhauf Infos dazu.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. November 2008)

Ich halte es ähnlich. Es ist vollkommen egal welche Marke ein Board hat (bis auf vllt Asrock) solange es das unterstützt was man braucht und funktioniert. Es gibt nicht wirklich Mainboardhersteller die durchweg quallitativ hochwertige Boards bauen. Wobei ich über Tyan bis jetzt viel gutes gehört hab allerdings kosten diese Boards etwas mehr und sind eher für den professionellen Bereich konzipiert.

Also: Such dir eins aus. Ich hatte hier bis jetzt ein Gigabyte und ein Asus und mit keinem von beiden Probleme und hab trotzdem viel schlechtes von Asus gehört. Man sollte halt nicht soviel Wert auf Erfahrungsberichte legen xD


----------



## tluebke (18. November 2008)

so, habe jetzt eine erste auswahl getroffen. eins aus diesen dreien soll es sein. ist es nun wirklich nötig ram mit 1066mhz einzubauen oder kann man da etwas geld sparen, weil die leistung nicht dermaßen nach oben geht?

Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3, AMD 770, ATX

ASUS M3A-H/HDMI, Sockel AM2+, ATX

Gigabyte GA-M56S-S3


----------

